# I'm not just about orchids, what about you?



## TyroneGenade (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi all,

We seem to be obsessed with orchids here (not that that is a bad thing), but I'm sure we occupy ourselves in other productive ways. I also grow planted aquarium(s): http://www.apsa.co.za/board/index.php?topic=6819.0 and am involved with Rotary http://www.waterfrontrotary.org/ (I try maintain the website).

How else do you spend your time?


----------



## emydura (Jan 21, 2013)

Photography. Gardening. 

I have started learning to play the piano in the last year which is taking up a fair amount of my time. My daughter was getting lessons so I thought I'd have a go as well. While I enjoy it, it is the hardest thing I have ever done. I don't think I fully appeciated how difficult it is to play piano. Trying to read music for two hands at the same time and multiple fingers at the same time seems almost impossible. It takes a lot of practice, but I am getting there, slowly.


----------



## Paul Mc (Jan 21, 2013)

Interesting thread! I'll play!

in addition to growing my tropicals and orchids, I'm learning Chinese, how to prepare traditional Japanese and Chinese foods, and job hunting. Also, I'm an avid exerciser and reader of all things about it from biomechanics and anatomy to program design. Lastly, in the little spare time I have, I create music (DJ) by taking sometimes over 100 samples of pieces if music and laying out the samples to create something completely new.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't know about productive,  but I am a model railroader and on the Board of Directors of one of the largest model railroad clubs in the US. I guess it is productive because next week I'm teaching some of our teenage members how to do land surveying for our outdoor garden scale layout. I am also the captain of a paintball team.


----------



## keithrs (Jan 21, 2013)

My other passions in life are gardening, hiking/biking, working on cars(my job), and woodworking. I have helped build several cars for friends that have been in magazines. I'm just starting to get into woodworking but I have not found much time to do any. Hopefully now that I got some good tools for christmas I can make a few orchid baskets. I also have a couple terrariums in need to build. Finding time to do all this is difficult to do.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 21, 2013)

I probably don't need to post it....but my current passion is golf, golf and more golf. There's nothing quite like walking 18 or more holes with your clubs across your back....fresh air, sunshine and exercise. Not to mention the challenge of the game. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, I'm not going fishing at this time of year. I could, but a long trip in the cold on rough seas with a bunch of smokers doesn't suit me well. But I love fishing! Also succulent, ericaceae, daylily, and vegetable gardening. Reefkeeping. Herps....4 snakes, 2 tortoises, 1 red ear slider, 1 leopard gecko, 2 Xenopus frogs. Freshwater aquatics too...just set up a small tank of shrimp and Endler's livebearers. Looking to get rid of the breeding pair of kribensis cichlids that killed off or tortured the fish in my son's tank. Cooking! Eating!!!!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 21, 2013)

sushi (above)


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 22, 2013)

Ooh, I love kribensis. I have 2 Tanganyikan cichlid tanks with shelldwellers and a snail in one, and calvus and breeding julidochromis in the other. I also have a parrot that is literally my best friend, don't have much for human friends.  I do organic heirloom gardening, landscaping with native plants, and help with our farm of chickens, ducks, geese, horses, ponies, dogs, cats, and a rabbit. Also help with the bigger garden, mini orchard, and berry patches. I like cooking, writting, sewing, and photography. I'm learning a little Spanish, fiddle, and violin too. I'm teaching myself a lot and as much as I can about orchids, plants, and animals because I'm not going to college.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 22, 2013)

studying movement through dance
learning higher math...hope to tutor more people ..especially with math concerning engineering topics and physics
and i am still involved with fighting Holocaust denial (and other forms of genocide denial..its my graduate degree)


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 22, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Looking to get rid of the breeding pair of kribensis cichlids that killed off or tortured the fish in my son's tank. Cooking! Eating!!!!!!!



Cooking and eating kribensis?! I'm all for cooking and eating but not the kribensis. They are cool little fish and watching them shepherd fry around a community tank is fascinating. Do you know that they have a "language" of signals they use to communicate with the fry? By flashing a different color the fry will immediately drop to the substrate and stop moving. I once had several pairs breeding in my 4 ft tank and all the fry ended up with the grand parents in the tank. Grand pa and ma did steal a lot of fry but a lot of fry just gravitated towards the largest breeding fish. These are very interesting fish and nearly bought a pair a few weeks ago. But then I came to my senses and realized that would be the death of all my shrimps...

We seem to have an interesting cast of characters here, doing lots of interesting things other than orchids.


----------



## limuhead (Jan 22, 2013)

I like to surf, stand up paddleboard, I also grow gingers and heliconias, make poke and sushi(get fresh Ahi from friends that fish) and really like to trade plants...


----------



## Clark (Jan 22, 2013)

Typically travel, garden, photos, and a few brewskis.
But new job, and no time for leisure now.

Should of been in the Everglades Monday. Had to cancel...


----------

